# Lab results



## Opus131 (Nov 4, 2009)

I finally got my lab results, which are as follow:

TSH : 4.6437 (range 0.35 * 4.94)
FT3 : 3.71 (range 1.71 * 3.71)
FT4: 1.04 (range 0.70 * 1.48)

Can anybody explain those results to me?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Opus131 said:


> I finally got my lab results, which are as follow:
> 
> TSH : 4.6437 (range 0.35 * 4.94)
> FT3 : 3.71 (range 1.71 * 3.71)
> ...


Wow! Not what you expect to see. I think you have some antibody issues going on.

Also, I am not familiar w/your case. You must have started another thread? Anyway, I typically observe these sort of labs w/ hyperthyroid (antibodies) and/or cancer.

Everything is high and that is unusual. You would see either high TSH and low Frees and/or you would see high Frees and low TSH.

So, if you will bring me up to date or put a link to your previous thread so I can catch up on your health history, I will comment further.


----------

